# new comer



## rcoggin (Sep 15, 2011)

hello all greetings from central texas i am a new mason ea with the salado lodge its nice to see so many masons on here.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Sep 15, 2011)

Its nice to see you here,welcome and good luck.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## gld2333 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to MoT.  Congradulations on becoming a mason.  I just received my EA degree Sept. 15th from the Thomas Hunter lodge.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome Brother and enjoy your time here. Congrats on your recent EA.


----------



## khilles (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome bro


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome Brother; Congrats on the recent EA.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

